# One for Toni, yellow R34:)



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

never saw one with a Z-Tune bumper in yellow, loving that colour


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

Shame about the side skirts


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

That looks odd for some reason and I am not sure why..

The sideskirts are shocking!


----------



## R32 GTR R32 GTR (Nov 27, 2009)

the wings are z-tune as well are they not?


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

Kadir said:


> That looks odd for some reason and I am not sure why..
> 
> The sideskirts are shocking!



sideskirts and chrome wheels I think, the front bumper is rather different too :-/

I think it still looks alright, but could look much nicer with some Z-tune kit all around. 

Had 3 yellow cars before and they do stand out though.


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Definitely could look better Nigel. Has a strange rear spoiler and bumper too..


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Not many pros. on here it seems . . . . can see from 2miles that the yellow is a GTT, but the thread was more about seeing a Z-Tune bumper in yellow.

By the way all the cars above are GT-Turbos . . . all come with Crossfactory wide bodykit . . hence why they don't have GTR badges Side skirts are bomex R34 GTRs if I am not wrong.

The reason I found this , is that I am looking for a drift car and would fancy a R34 GT-Turbo with GTR looks, just for the fun of driving a R34 with such look sideways . .lol
Anyway the yellow is not my cup of tea, but interesting for the yellow Z-Tune bumper, I am trying to get in touch with the owner of the red one however, here more pics about it, what do you think guys, would be a nippy drift car no??


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

loving the BBS rims, they do really go with 34s in particular ... really nice


----------



## sädde (Jan 22, 2010)

Cool pictures:thumbsup:


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

Toni isn't the only one who has a yellow R34 you know :thumbsup:

Loving the Z-Tune bumper on it,are there any more pictures?


----------



## Chou (Apr 18, 2005)

Shame on you guys....thats a GTT, can tell from the front nose


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Faz Choudhury said:


> Shame on you guys....thats a GTT, can tell from the front nose


spot on and even as I knew they were all GT-Turbos from the beginning, I also oversaw that the yellow front bumper is just a Z-Tune replica as it fits with the OEM ER34 bonnet . .lol

we are all foooking amateurs . . :runaway:


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

Anyone know where I could possibly get hold of a Z-Tune replica front bumper??


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

JapFreak786 said:


> Anyone know where I could possibly get hold of a Z-Tune replica front bumper??


This is a replica Z-Tune that will fit a R34 GT-Turbo bonnet (which is longer at the front nose as the R34 GTR one) . . . replica Z-Tune front bumpers for R34 GTRs are available as well in japan . . . but don't know the makers


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Like the Z tune wings and have thought about them in the past...


----------



## Lewis_08 (Jan 7, 2011)

big fan of the Z tune wings add something extra to an R34 !


----------

